# Middle Tennessee Field Trial



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone have info.? I know that the open has finished the first series but have no idea how many dogs are back or who they are. All info about this trial would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

38 back to the land double blind. That's all I know except that Marv Baumer's Dealer is still playing.
Bill Butikas


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,2,6,7,8,9,10,13,16,17,18,25,27,28,31,33,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,46,47,48,49,53,
54,55,58,59,60,63,65,66

38 total

They started the the landblind and ran 21 of the 38 dogs, dog #13 starts in the morning at 8am


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#11 Baker O/H Eric Gawthorpe
2nd-#15 Candy O/H Danny Luttrell
3rd-#4 Dolly O/H Ken Neil (Derby List) YEAH!
4th-#7 Evy O/H Ian McNamara
RJ-#3 Yankee O/H Jason Fleming

Jams- 2,5,8,10,13,14

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Well done Eric and Moody on the Derby 1st - Choo, Choo !

Congrats to all who placed and jammed.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Eric, I am thrilled for you and Baker. Way to go little girl!! Sounds like Danny has another good one coming up through his program as well.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,6,7,8,10,13,18,25,31,33,35,36,38,39,40,41,42,47,48,54,55,58,60,63,65

25 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

2,8,18,31,38,39,41,42,48,54,55,60,65

13 Total


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to the derby winners - strong field!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Brenda and Kenny, on your Derby lister, Dolly, and brother, Whopper, on his jam. If I'm not mistaken, that makes five littermates on the NDL! Way to go, Windy!

rita


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open Results

Mark Medford and King 1st
Jimmy Darnell and Mercy 2nd
David Didier with either Stella or Give up the Funk (both into 4th)
Ken NeIL with either Something Royal,Good Ideas Dream On, or Good Ideas 2nd Wind ( all 3 in 4th)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#65 King O/H Mark Medford
2nd-#38 Mercy O/H Jimmie Darnell
3rd-#54 Stella O/H David Didier (New AFC)!!
4th-#2 Windy O/ H Ken Neil
RJ-#39 Sugar O/H Mark Medford
JAMS- 31,41,55,60

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,4,6,7,10,14,16,17,19,22,23,25,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,39,43,45,47

26 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the waterblind 

4,5,7,8,11,12,14,15,16,18,20,21,22,23,25,26,27,30

18 Total


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

We are working through every bit of water we can find. All is going great.

It has been five years since my dog has earned a blue ribbon. Watching Baker do so well was awesome. I am fortunate to have a great friend and trainer in Charlie Moody.

Many folks are working and helping with this trial. Some that we never see like Charlotte Kaiser who has been a great field trial secretary.

Thanks to everyone has volunteered.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats mark medford on open win with Seasides. Kingfish and Jimmie Darnell with Wildwings Have No Forgiveness(Mercy ) for open second.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Robert E said:


> Well done Eric and Moody on the Derby 1st - Choo, Choo !
> 
> Congrats to all who placed and jammed.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

*Big Congratulations to David Didier and Stella for new FC AFC SML Stella's Got Her Groove!*


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Mark, on your Open WIN with King! What a thrill! 

Rita and Frank


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Jim Harvey said:


> *Big Congratulations to David Didier and Stella for new FC AFC SML Stella's Got Her Groove!*


Ditto! "That's my dog STELLA!" Congrats Dave!
Jim


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Jim Harvey said:


> *Big Congratulations to David Didier and Stella for new FC AFC SML Stella's Got Her Groove!*


Congrats to evryone and a big congrats to David and stella


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

How did the qual finish up?


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Qual was
1st Fire oH Bill Wertz
2nd Gumbeaux OH Frank Landry
3rd Nala OH Erin O'Brien
4th Scout OH Brooks Gibson
RJ Dealer OH Connor McNamara

Jams 11, 20, 25, 30


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations David & Stella!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#3 Stinger O/H Fred Kampo
2nd-#39 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#19 Ace O/H Peter Ketola
4th-#16 Mollie O/H Mark Medford

RJ-#17 Mattie O/H David McMahon
JAMS- 6,22,32,34,35,43

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Mark on the Open win with King, and AM 4th with Mollie.

Congratulations to David and Stella on the AFC!

Big congrats to Peter and Ace on the AM 3rd.

Congrats to Brooks and Scout on the Q 4th, and finally a BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Frank Landry and now QAA Gumbeaux for their second in the Q!


----------



## russell.jason2 (Mar 13, 2011)

eobrien01 said:


> Qual was
> 1st Fire oH Bill Wertz
> 2nd Gumbeaux OH Frank Landry
> 3rd Nala OH Erin O'Brien
> ...


Congrats Erin...super job


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

RF2 said:


> Hear, hear!





Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#3 Stinger O/H Fred Kampo
> 2nd-#39 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
> ...


Hugh Congrats to Mr. Fred Kampo for the am WIN with Stinger.


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations to Peter and Ace on your Am placement You make a great team. 
Also to Mark and King what a great open win!
Congrats to Frank and Gumbeaux on your Qual placement. You so deserve this. 
Also to Brooks and Scout. He has been running really well this season


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Way to go David and Stella.

Gregg Leonard


----------

